# Forum General General Discussion  What is easy about Russian?

## basurero

I think I'm stuck in a rut. Someone please remind me of the advantages of learning Russian (if there are any), as all I can think of now are disadvantages... 
Why does Russian have so many words. And you can't tell their meaning just by looking at them, like in Spanish or something.

----------


## Remyisme

> I think I'm stuck in a rut. Someone please remind me of the advantages of learning Russian (if there are any), as all I can think of now are disadvantages... 
> Why does Russian have so many words. And you can't tell their meaning just by looking at them, like in Spanish or something.

  ::   ::  You make me lough

----------


## basurero

Тhanks for the encouraging words.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Emm... I'll try. Очень легкие правила чтения.

----------


## Ramil

Практически свободный порядок слов в предложении.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Если знаешь русский, намного легче выучить любой другой славянский язык. 
Кстати, знакомые рассказвыали мне о путешествии по Африке. Часто попадались места, где населения кроме "Хэлло" и "Чендж мани" ничего по-английски не знало. Самое смешное, что в таких случаях иногда выручало знание русского (много было там наших специалистов, да и многие африканцы из стран соцлагеря учили русский в школе или учились в советских ВУЗах). Вот так-то!   ::

----------


## basurero

Russian is enough Slavic to last me a life time.    

> Очень легкие правила чтения.

 Eh? Surley your not trying to say....

----------


## SSSS

You can always meet a beautiful Russian girl, and you will always know what she is saying...

----------


## basurero

Unfortunately, the only thing Russian girls would say to me is мат, which I don't understand and probably never will.  
Damn.    ::   ::

----------


## Alware

Maybe to rest and not to use russian for a while  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... all I can think of now are disadvantages...

 А какие, интересно?  

> Why does Russian have so many words. And you can't *tell their meaning just by looking at them, like in Spanish* or something.

 I'm going to learn Spanish. Theach me that trick, please.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Maybe to rest and not to use russian for a while

 Наверное, лучше просто переключиться с изучения язвка на его использование.  Например, почитать любимого писателя по-русски.

----------


## Alware

Anyways. Basurero's russian is excellent (e.g.in comparison with my english).

----------


## basurero

> Наверное, лучше просто переключиться с изучения язвка на его использование. Например, почитать любимого писателя по-русски.

 I would like to, but I can't find anything to read. Anyone know where I can download easy novels online?   

> А какие, интересно?

 I mean, things which make Russian hard to learn.    

> I'm going to learn Spanish. Theach me that trick, please.

 Destruction. In Russian = уничтожение. In Spanish = destrucci

----------


## SSSS

> Unfortunately, the only thing Russian girls would say to me is мат, which I don't understand and probably never will.  
> Damn.

 Hm... Russian girls I know try to avoid мат...  I guess you go to wrong places to meet Russian girls...

----------


## SSSS

> I would like to, but I can't find anything to read. Anyone know where I can download easy novels online?

 Библиотека Мошкова - твой лучший друг... Фантастика, проза, поэзия (проскролируй вниз)...

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by basurero  Unfortunately, the only thing Russian girls would say to me is мат, which I don't understand and probably never will.  
> Damn.       Hm... Russian girls I know try to avoid мат...  I guess you go to wrong places to meet Russian girls...

 Look, bro, Russan girls are used to cursing so badly that my ears somtimes are going to fade !!! Do Mind it

----------


## Lampada

> ...I guess you go to wrong places to meet Russian girls...

 Сюда что ли?   ::

----------


## SSSS

> Originally Posted by SSSS        Originally Posted by basurero  Unfortunately, the only thing Russian girls would say to me is мат, which I don't understand and probably never will.  
> Damn.       Hm... Russian girls I know try to avoid мат...  I guess you go to wrong places to meet Russian girls...   Look, bro, Russan girls are used to cursing so badly that my ears somtimes are going to fade !!! Do Mind it

 Common, man... Have you ever heard about stereotyping?..

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I would like to, but I can't find anything to read. Anyone know where I can download easy novels online?

 Don't look for easy novels (kids books?), they'll not improve your russian. 
Try reading your favourite books or authors (if you like thrillers or science fiction that's great. Usually they are easiest to read). If some phrases are too complicated compare them to the original text in English to grasp the idea. Thus you'll read very fast and (I hope) with pleasure.  
Thousands of books in russian, including the newest: http://www.lib.aldebaran.ru/  (my fav) http://www.litportal.ru/ http://www.lib.ru/ 
If the options are given (*скачать книгу* or *читать читать*)always choose "скачать". Thus you'll be able to download rar or zip archive, not the bunch of html-pages.

----------


## basurero

COOL! Спасибо за ссылки. I will be doing some чтение!

----------


## laxxy

> I think I'm stuck in a rut. Someone please remind me of the advantages of learning Russian (if there are any), as all I can think of now are disadvantages... 
> Why does Russian have so many words.

 I think English has more.   

> And you can't tell their meaning just by looking at them, like in Spanish or something.

 I can. Probably something is wrong with you.

----------


## TATY

A lot of illegal mp3 sites are Russian, so it's useful for that. 
Also no articles make it easy.

----------


## basurero

> I think English has more. 
> I can. Probably something is wrong with you.

 Lol, but I already speak English so it doesn't matter! And yes, sometimes even when the meaning can be worked out, I am blind. eg the word повсеместно I should be able to figure out, but no...   

> A lot of illegal mo3 sites are Russian, so it's useful for that. 
> Also no articles make it easy.

 Piracy is Russia's greatest trait.

----------


## Indra

Всего три времени глаголов, ну или пять, если совершенные и несовершенные считать раздельно.

----------


## Alware

Можно на всё забить.

----------


## basurero

> Всего три времени глаголов, ну или пять, если совершенные и несовершенные считать раздельно.

 Перестаньте упоминать трудные части! Я хочу yзнать, какие легкие части русского языка!  ::  
Verb aspects have got to be the WORST things about Russsian!

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by Indra  Всего три времени глаголов, ну или пять, если совершенные и несовершенные считать раздельно.   Перестаньте упоминать трудные части! Я хочу yзнать, какие легкие части русского языка!  
> Verb aspects have got to be the WORST things about *English*!

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ну, уже и не знаем, чем тебя порадовать, *basurero*. 
Решено, легких "частей" в русском языке НЕТ!   ::  
Некоторые вот жалуются, что им алфавит выучить трудно, что уже о грамматике говорить.   ::

----------


## basurero

Я просто придираюсь. В действительности, я не ненавижу русский язык. Но сегодня он меня раздражает.

----------


## Alware

> Я просто придираюсь. В действительности, я не ненавижу русский язык. Но сегодня он меня раздражает.

 Чтоб не раздражаться надо (имхо) забить на всё (по крайней мере связанное с русским) временно  ::

----------


## basurero

What does забить на все mean?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Всего три времени глаголов, ну или пять, если совершенные и несовершенные считать раздельно.

 Именно поэтому после знакомства с Future perfect continious мне несколько дней снились кошмары.   ::  
Зачем столько-то времен навыдумывали?

----------


## Alware

> What does забить на все mean?

 forget, relax, have a beer or two, go out and have fun

----------


## gRomoZeka

> What does забить на все mean?

 То же, что и "плюнуть на все".

----------


## pisces

[quote=basurero]
Destruction. In Russian = уничтожение. In Spanish = destrucci

----------


## Volk

1. If it's the actual language compared to others that's bothering you about the easiness or lack of, look around beginner Russian language sites again. They always aim to highlight the easy points otherwise people would be put off. 
2. If it's the fact you've been pushing yourself too hard lately because, despite the time you've been learning, they're still so much vocabulary you have to translate, then take a break for a while. Come back with something to start positively that will make you more inclined to continue learning, like those links to online reading resources. 
3. Take into account how much you've done already, how much you can write in Russian that makes it look, to others, that you are a native speaker. Think about the fact there must be something easy you've found about it otherwise you wouldn't have got that far. 
Also, just keep practicing. Focus on the words that you read 'blindly'. Make recordings of them and listen to native speakers say them, so when you come to read it again you'll 'hear' it in your head.

----------


## BabaYaga

> What is easy about Russian?

  Nothing....    ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Я просто придираюсь. В действительности, я не ненавижу русский язык. Но сегодня он меня раздражает.

 А меня он уже несколько лет раздражает  ::  
Но как говорится, выбора нет...

----------


## Chuvak

> I think I'm stuck in a rut. Someone please remind me of the advantages of learning Russian (if there are any), as all I can think of now are disadvantages... 
> Why does Russian have so many words. And you can't tell their meaning just by looking at them, like in Spanish or something.

 Actually, You just have to get used to them!!! Its not so hard as you may think at the first moment!!! For example, When I was 10 or about that, I could read almost any book without a dict.!!! So, a little patience, and you will know almost all words!!! As you are used to saying, just put a little trust in yourself!!!  ::

----------


## Remyisme

I think Russian letters/reading is what is easy, comparing to other languages, I'd say with russian you basically need to know the letters and than you can read. that's all you have to know. Comparing to Hebrew it's much easier.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Give it a rest! Why did you start learning Russian? I think you're into it. This is the reason why you're learning it. Any language has both easy and difficult aspects. There are tons of them in English and Russian. But that doesn't make people stop learning especially when they have achieved a lot. Those who stop learning a foreign language usually deeply regret having done so because of the amount of time it took them to achieve what they once knew. If you like learning Russian and is just a little bit tired of it now, give it a rest. But don't give it up. If you give it up, you'll have to start everything from scratch again.

----------


## laxxy

> I think English has more. 
> I can. Probably something is wrong with you.
> 			
> 		  Lol, but I already speak English so it doesn't matter! And yes, sometimes even when the meaning can be worked out, I am blind. eg the word повсеместно I should be able to figure out, but no...

 that's not a particularly common word though... I think it might be easier to just learn it like that, it must be hard to reconstruct a meaning of a word like that. 
But on the other hand if you learn it and realize where it comes from it'll probably be easier to remember. Perhaps easier than something like 'ubiquitous' would be for a Russian.
I doubt other languages (well possibly except French and maybe Spanish) would be much easier for you in this regard.

----------


## ST

ну вот, еще один "изучил" русский... Pravit, Basurero...who`s next?  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

These are just emotions, I think. I'm pretty sure he'll manage to weather them.

----------


## collegegirl

я совсем понимаю тебя! 
но ты сказал... 
"Vale la pena!" 
ты будешь чувствовать себя очень счастливым, когда понимаешь язык. 
(Te sentir

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

What's easy with Russian? 
pronounciation (compared to English). You see a word and you can almost figure out how to pronounce it (almost because you need to know where the stress is), while in English you have to hear the word to guess how it is pronounced, just like TATY pointed out. 
to express onself is easier. Russian is a more rich language and you have a lot more words to use to express yourself. Just the diminutives doubles the amount of words!!!

----------


## Lampada

> What's easy with Russian?
> ...
> to express onself is easier. Russian is a more rich language and you have a lot more words to use to express yourself. Just the diminutives doubles the amount of words!!!

 Владимир Набоков в послесловию к своему русскому переводу "Лолиты":   «...Телодвижения, ужимки, ландшафты, томление деревьев, запахи, дожди, тающие и переливчатые оттенки природы, всё нежно-человеческое (как ни странно!), а также всё мужицкое, грубое, сочно-похабное, выходит по-русски не хуже, если не лучше, чем по-английски; но столь свойственные английскому тонкие недоговоренности, поэзия мысли, мгновенная перекличка
между отвлечённейшими понятиями, роение односложных эпитетов --
всё это, а также всё относящееся к технике, модам, спорту, естественным наукам и противоестественным страстям -- становится по-русски топорным, многословным и часто отвратительным в смысле стиля и ритма.  Эта неувязка отражает основную разницу в историческом плане между зелёным русским литературным языком и зрелым, как лопающаяся по швам смоква, языком  английским:  между гениальным, но ещё недостаточно образованным, а иногда довольно безвкусным юношей, и маститым гением, соединяющим в себе запасы пестрого знания с полной свободой духа.  Свобода духа!  Всё дыхание человечества в этом сочетании слов.  ...» http://lib.ru/NABOKOW/lolita.txt

----------


## Alware

> Владимир Набоков в послесловию к своему русскому переводу "Лолиты":   «Телодвижения, ужимки, ландшафты, томление деревьев, запахи, дожди, тающие и переливчатые оттенки природы, все нежно­человеческое (как ни странно!), а также все мужицкое, грубое, сочно­похабное, выходит по­русски не хуже, если не лучше, чем по­английски; но столь свойственные английскому тонкие недоговоренности, поэзия мысли, мгновенная перекличка между отвлеченнейшими понятиями, роение односложных эпитетов, все это, а также все относящееся к технике, модам, спорту, естественным наукам и противоестественным страстям – становится по­русски топорным, многословным и часто отвратительным в смысле стиля и ритма».

 That's why I hate translations.

----------


## basurero

Lol, спасибо всем за ободряющие слова! Конечно, я не брошу русский язык. Многочисленные часы, когда я занимался им не получатся пустой тратой времени.  ::    

> forget, relax, have a beer or two, go out and have fun

 Ахххх, в таком случае, я всю прошлюю неделю так делал! Но я все еще не хочу учить его!  ::     

> to express onself is easier. Russian is a more rich language and you have a lot more words to use to express yourself. Just the diminutives doubles the amount of words!!!

 АХХХХ, слишком много слов! Это причина, по которой русский язык меня приводит в уныние!!   

> pronounciation (compared to English).

 Но носителю английского просто невозможно правильно произносить звуки русского языка! Это - факт!

----------


## ibolit

But still, English accent is understandable to the Russian ear. And as for advantages -- think of all the literary masterpieces written in Russian! And even though most of them were written quite a while ago, the language hasn't change greately and still looks and sounds almost the same. While you can't that easily read Shakespeare or Chausser... 
And as for "abundant vocabulary" -- чья бы корова мычала, как говорится  ::  It is scientifically proved that English has more words than any other language. It was a real torture for me to try and figure out the difference between, say, earth, soil, ground, dirt, land etc. But i pulled throug! Чего и Вам желаю!  ::

----------


## Ramil

Girls enjoy english accent. You'll be popular.  ::

----------


## Оля

> ...выходит по­-русски не хуже, если не лучше, чем по-­английски...
> ...становится по-­русски топорным, многословным и часто отвратительным в смысле стиля и ритма».  http://lib.ru/NABOKOW/lolita.txt

 Кстати, по ссылке дефисы есть.

----------


## Оля

> Многочисленные часы, когда я занимался им, не получатся пустой тратой времени.  
> Ахххх, в таком случае, я всю прошлую неделю так делал!

----------


## nishtyak

Да не надо сильно переживать по поводу достижимости изучения языка.  Наверное, для носителя английского, легче всего дается выпендреж  ::   Американцы вообще не поверят, что бывает и такое пристрастие, и сами русские будут забрасывать комплиментами (особенно начинающего).  Зазнавшись, пожмешь плечами и скажешь, что «Охота пуще неволи»  ::   К великому и могучему следует относиться с уваженеием, со скромностью, а не с самодовольством или ожиданием успеха. 
(Просьба исправить, конечно, если что.)

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by basurero  Unfortunately, the only thing Russian girls would say to me is мат, which I don't understand and probably never will.  
> Damn.       Hm... Russian girls I know try to avoid мат...  I guess you go to wrong places to meet Russian girls...

 I couldn't agree more   ::  
Плохого же мнения *basurero* о русских девушках.
Вот хотя бы здесь глянуть... разве это так? Что же ты такого, *basurero*, собираешься делать, встретив русскую девушку, раз решил, что любая тебя обматерит?  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Я просто придираюсь. В действительности, я не ненавижу русский язык. Но сегодня он меня раздражает.

 Посчитай до двадцати (есть такой способ успокоиться). Если не поможет - считай до ста, например. Уж это легко.  :P

----------


## Zaya

Мне трудно определить, что легче всего дается в русском, думаю, это сильнее бросается в глаза таким же англоговорящим, кто учил русский, как иностранный и первый славянский язык в своей жизни. Но меня [неприятно] удивила сильная градация стилей в английском: вот это - очень официальное, это - официальное, это - обычное, это - разговорное, это - уж слишком приятельское (я не о слэнге говорю). Мне и сейчас не даются упражнения на то, чтобы переписать текст, подтасовывая его под другую ситуацию/собеседника и т. п. Я никак не могу угадать, какую же конструкцию или фразу нужно употребить!
В русском с этим не так строго, точно могу сказать, а иностранцам чаще всего ошибки на этом поприще простительны.

----------


## basurero

> Вот хотя бы здесь глянуть... разве это так? Что же ты такого, basurero, собираешься делать, встретив русскую девушку, раз решил, что любая тебя обматерит?

 Или мой русский ухудшает, или вы говорите сложнее, чем раньше....  ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  ...выходит по­-русски не хуже, если не лучше, чем по-­английски...
> ...становится по-­русски топорным, многословным и часто отвратительным в смысле стиля и ритма». http://lib.ru/NABOKOW/lolita.txt   Кстати, по ссылке дефисы есть.

 Ну что ты будешь делать с этой Олечкой!  Аааа!  Уже исправила.    ::

----------


## Alware

> Вот хотя бы здесь глянуть... разве это так? Что же ты такого, basurero, собираешься делать, встретив русскую девушку, раз решил, что любая тебя обматерит?
> 			
> 		  Или мой русский ухудшает, или вы говорите сложнее, чем раньше....

 Всё нормально с твоим русским. It just was very colloquial. I'll try to put it in more simple way. 
Что ты собираешься делать, если думаешь, что когда встретишь русскую девушку она будет использовать мат в отношении тебя?

----------


## basurero

What are you planning to do if you think that when you meet a Russian girl she will use mat in relation to you?   ::

----------


## Alware

> What are you planning to do if you think that when you meet a Russian girl she will use mat in relation to you?

 Correct 
Sorry, maybe I just messed it up. Better:
What are you planning to do when you meet a Russian girl, if you think that  she will use mat in relation to you?

----------


## basurero

Oh cool. In that case, I guess I will cut her tongue out.   ::

----------


## Alware

> Oh cool. In that case, I guess I will cut her tongue out.

 I've just edited it, sorry

----------


## Alware

> Oh cool. In that case, I guess I will cut her tongue out.

 He he. That's what i feel like when I hear мат from women.

----------


## ST

MAT is cool. I think every intelegent man must know at least 4-5 MAT words in 2-3 languages...   ::

----------


## basurero

Мат - это совершенно русская концепция, не правда ли?  
По словам русских, не существует язык(а  :: ), в котором прикольнее ругаться, чем в русском.

----------


## Оля

> Или мой русский ухудшается, или вы говорите сложнее, чем раньше...

----------


## Оля

> Мат - это совершенно русская концепция, не правда ли?  
> По словам русских, не существует языка (ok), в котором прикольнее ругаться, чем в русском.

 basurero, по-моему, ты злоупотребляешь словом "прикольно"  :: 
Все-таки оно подходит не в любой ситуации. 
А что, мат - это концепция?   ::  
Я думаю, лучше сказать "явление". Совершенно русское явление.

----------


## Chuvak

> Вот хотя бы здесь глянуть... разве это так? Что же ты такого, basurero, собираешься делать, встретив русскую девушку, раз решил, что любая тебя обматерит?
> 			
> 		  Или мой русский ухудшается, или вы говорите сложнее, чем раньше....

 (Ухудшает - от ухудшать. This is a transitive verb and it needs a direct object. As if the Russian language can make something or someone worse  ::  )
(Ухудшается - от ухудшаться. This is an intransitive verb)
I think this is a hard part of russian language. the ending "-ся" can make some transitive verbs intransitive

----------


## basurero

Спасибо!

----------


## Chuvak

> Спасибо!

 you're welcome   ::

----------


## awb

you know English has a lot more words, right?  also, what is the specific problem with Russian?  and Spanish has some similar vocab, so you can guess from similar looking roots, but I don't think it's so much like german where if you know the basic vocab, you can understand other words since it builds off of itself. 
"In German it is "Vernichtung". It is formed exectly like in Russian and it is easy to guess the meaning." 
I would usually say Zerst

----------


## Zaya

*basurero* 
Не парься, я всегда так говорю   ::   (это предложение - редкое исключение). 
И все-таки, по-моему, ты не понял, что я написала. 
Что такого ты собираешься делать, встретив русскую девушку, если думаешь, что в ответ на это она заматериться? 
Так понятней?
You think that if your come across a russian girl, she will use foul language (or just curse?). Are you going to provoke her?
А так?

----------


## Zaya

> По словам русских, не существует языка, на котором прикольнее ругаться, чем на русском.

 Думаю, так будет лучше. 
Да, действительно, есть люди, которые думают, что русский лучше всего подходит для того, чтобы дать выход отрицательным эмоциям. Причем именно _ругаться_, необязательно используя маты. 
У тебя с разговорным русским действительно все хорошо. А так, как я, говорят немногие. Я часто употребляю конструкции и слова, которые разговорными не назовешь. Правда, за ними, бывает, кроется шутка, ирония или сарказм (не на этом форуме, а вообще в жизни).

----------


## Орчун

I guess we should admit that Russian is hard to learn for a foreigner.(At least I can show myself as an example.)Let alone,i don't think that there are many people who know Russian in other countries expect from Russian speaking countries.This makes Russian an important language.To me,someone who knows Russian absolutely has more advantages than anyone else.Because Russian as a language is getting more and more important everyday.That's what i think...

----------


## Vadim84

> Someone please remind me of the advantages of learning Russian

 You can call your boss "олух царя небесного" and get away with that!  ::    

> Или мой русский ухудшается, или вы говорите сложнее, чем раньше...

 Don't worry, even I didn't understand Zaya's phrase at first glance  ::    

> Что такого ты собираешься делать, встретив русскую девушку, если думаешь, что в ответ на это она заматериться?
> Так понятней?
> You think that if your come across a russian girl, she will use foul language (or just curse?). Are you going to provoke her?
> А так?

 Here's my try to convey the meaning of Zaya's sentence. 
What is it that you are planning to do when you meet a Russian girl if you think she'll use мат in reaction to it? 
So, Zaya means it must be something bad you are planning to do or say meeting a Russian girl if she's gonna start материться in return  ::

----------


## Kirill2142

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  What's easy with Russian?
> ...
> to express onself is easier. Russian is a more rich language and you have a lot more words to use to express yourself. Just the diminutives doubles the amount of words!!!   Владимир Набоков в послесловию к своему русскому переводу "Лолиты":   «...Телодвижения, ужимки, ландшафты, томление деревьев, запахи, дожди, тающие и переливчатые оттенки природы, всё нежно-человеческое (как ни странно!), а также всё мужицкое, грубое, сочно-похабное, выходит по-русски не хуже, если не лучше, чем по-английски; но столь свойственные английскому тонкие недоговоренности, поэзия мысли, мгновенная перекличка
> между отвлечённейшими понятиями, роение односложных эпитетов --
> всё это, а также всё относящееся к технике, модам, спорту, естественным наукам и противоестественным страстям -- становится по-русски топорным, многословным и часто отвратительным в смысле стиля и ритма.  Эта неувязка отражает основную разницу в историческом плане между зелёным русским литературным языком и зрелым, как лопающаяся по швам смоква, языком  английским:  между гениальным, но ещё недостаточно образованным, а иногда довольно безвкусным юношей, и маститым гением, соединяющим в себе запасы пестрого знания с полной свободой духа.  Свобода духа!  Всё дыхание человечества в этом сочетании слов.  ...» http://lib.ru/NABOKOW/lolita.txt

 Now I hate Nabokoff   ::

----------


## Kirill2142

[quote=basurero] Destruction. In Russian = уничтожение. In Spanish = destrucci

----------


## laxxy

[quote=Kirill2142][quote=basurero] Destruction. In Russian = уничтожение. In Spanish = destrucci

----------


## Kirill2142

[quote=laxxy][quote=Kirill2142][quote=basurero] Destruction. In Russian = уничтожение. In Spanish = destrucci

----------


## Lt. Columbo

well chinese is hard for everybody, so there is some fairness   ::

----------


## laxxy

[quote=Kirill2142][quote=laxxy][quote=Kirill2142][quote=basurero] Destruction. In Russian = уничтожение. In Spanish = destrucci

----------


## Kirill2142

Итог:
 Бросайте это дело, ребята. Не учите Великий и Могучий Русский Язык - он оооочень сложный. Учите китайский - китайцев много, будет с кем поговорить.  ::   ::   ::  
I'm kiddin'

----------


## awb

but Chinese has a lot with word order and intonation.  besides, cases/adjective endings/etc. aren't hard once you get used to them.  building vocabulary is actually more of a challenge.

----------


## basurero

> well Chinese has no gender, no cases, no verb tense, no declensions of any kind afaik... That should simplify a few things...

 Sometimes it oversimplifies it though. You get a simple sentence but it is so ambiguous that you can't tell what it means anyway. Lol

----------


## RavinDave

> ... in my opinion, English and other European languages are easier for Russians than Chinese but Russian's very hard for Europeans like Chinese. Strange...

 Check it out:  _"A Russian woman in a Mandarin contest in Shanghai was so good that she swept judges off their feet. They made an exception to the planned 12 winners (all Chinese) so she could enter the national final in Beijing, says Yang Fan."_  FULL STORY

----------


## Kirill2142

> Originally Posted by Kirill2142   ... in my opinion, English and other European languages are easier for Russians than Chinese but Russian's very hard for Europeans like Chinese. Strange...    Check it out:  _"A Russian woman in a Mandarin contest in Shanghai was so good that she swept judges off their feet. They made an exception to the planned 12 winners (all Chinese) so she could enter the national final in Beijing, says Yang Fan."_  FULL STORY

 Good girl!   ::  But she's rather exclusion than rule

----------


## RavinDave

> Good girl!   But she's rather exclusion than rule

 Hhehe-he ... she may be the "exception" to the rule, but I can tell you that she sure has the gang at ChinesePod.com impressed.  They think that Russians must have a preternatural talent for language. 
She studied *2 years*, then spent a brief time in China and was speaking Mandarin better than most natives. 
That sort of makes me think that all this fuss about "the toughest language" is silly.  In the end, we psych ourselves out and over-analyze everything.  Kids don't do that and that's why they pick up language much easier than adults.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by Kirill2142  Good girl!   But she's rather exclusion than rule   Hhehe-he ... she may be the "exception" to the rule, but I can tell you that she sure has the gang at ChinesePod.com impressed.  They think that Russians must have a preternatural talent for language. 
> She studied *2 years*, then spent a brief time in China and was speaking Mandarin better than most natives.

 "better than most natives"? what do you mean by that?

----------


## RavinDave

> "better than most natives"? what do you mean by that?

 native = native speaker; someone who speaks it from birth as their 1st language  
Maybe "most" is a bit too strong -- but it is widely reported that her Mandarin fluency and pronunciation is almost indistinguishable from that of someone born into the language and speaking it all their life.  It is said that her pronunciation (in particular) is even better than many Mandarin Chinese. 
Even if the Chinese newspaper accounts are exaggerating her ability, it still illustrates that a foreigner wishing to speak Chinese does not need to be as intimidated at the prospect as they very often are.  Indeed, making that point was her entire motivation for entering the contest.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  "better than most natives"? what do you mean by that?   native = native speaker; someone who speaks it from birth as their 1st language  
> Maybe "most" is a bit too strong -- but it is widely reported that her Mandarin fluency and pronunciation is almost indistinguishable from that of someone born into the language and speaking it all their life.

 That I can believe, I think it is achievable in any language if one really works hard for that purpose. But I don't think it's possible to speak better than a native, like it's hardly possible for something to be wetter than water. 
Of course her style might be more eloquent than that of a less-educated native Chinese speaker, but I would not really lump that together with the language ability itself.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

i think its possible. i have heard plenty of uneducated English people speak and its not just a question of eloquence. they make grammatical errors and can have poor vocabulary and even make collocation errors. i think for a medium-well educated person with motivation and a drive to really speak well its fully possible to speak better than an uneducated native.

----------


## laxxy

> i think its possible. i have heard plenty of uneducated English people speak and its not just a question of eloquence. they make grammatical errors and can have poor vocabulary and even make collocation errors. i think for a medium-well educated person with motivation and a drive to really speak well its fully possible to speak better than an uneducated native.

 True, native speakers do not always speak in perfectly correct language, and they do not have to; their colloquialisms, grammatical mistakes, and other things do not mean that they have a poor command of the language; they just speak a different variety of it. These mistakes never suggest that the person is not speaking in his native language and are quite different from those made by foreigners. 
I would always say "ja s Kieva" rather than "ja iz Kieva" in a conversation in Russian, I may use "sjudoj/tudoj" sometimes -- these are nonstandard and foreign learners would be better off not imitating that, but really I do not consider them a problem. Such things should not be taken into account when comparing natives' and foreigners' speech. 
Although, thinking that the lady in question is from Shanghai, and this is a Mandarin contest -- it actually makes more sense, as Mandarin was perhaps a foreign language for most participants there. 
Of course this is not to belittle her achievement, which is really quite amazing.

----------


## Remyisme

> I may use "sjudoj/tudoj" sometimes -- these are nonstandard and foreign learners would be better off not imitating that, but really I do not consider them a problem.

 Very bad, this is an uncorrect way of speaking in Russian and normally means that the person is uneducated. Usually, people speaking like that considered to come from vilages.

----------


## basurero

> True, native speakers do not always speak in perfectly correct language, and they do not have to; their colloquialisms, grammatical mistakes, and other things do not mean that they have a poor command of the language; they just speak a different variety of it. These mistakes never suggest that the person is not speaking in his native language and are quite different from those made by foreigners.

 Very true. I never thought about that. These people probably wouldn't be able to understand an intellectual debate on TV or something like that, but then again if you stuck the debaters on a construction site I doubt they would be able to understand all the uneducated slang and colloquialisms....

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  I may use "sjudoj/tudoj" sometimes -- these are nonstandard and foreign learners would be better off not imitating that, but really I do not consider them a problem.   Very bad, this is an uncorrect way of speaking in Russian and normally means that the person is uneducated. Usually, people speaking like that considered to come from vilages.

 I haven't come from a village but everyone around me has always spoken like that. And it annoys "potomstvennaja gorodskaja intellihentsyja" from Moscow which is good  ::

----------


## Indra

> "sjudoj/tudoj"

  Не поняла

----------


## Lampada

> "sjudoj/tudoj"
> 			
> 		   Не поняла

 "Сюдой"/"тудой" вместо _сюда/туда_.   
Например: - Не иди той дорогой, вот _сюдой_ ближе.

----------


## laxxy

> "sjudoj/tudoj"
> 			
> 		   Не поняла

 Идем лучше вот сюдой.
It's a fine word imo, it carries a very distinctive shade of meaning that can't be equally easily expressed by other means, it's only fault that it is, yes, currently not present in the dictionaries and is still a sign of an uneducated speech.

----------


## Kirill2142

> Originally Posted by Indra     
> 			
> 				"sjudoj/tudoj"
> 			
> 		   Не поняла   "Сюдой"/"тудой" вместо _сюда/туда_.   
> Например: - Не иди той дорогой, вот _сюдой_ ближе.

 Эт чё, на Украине такая фишка, да?

----------


## Indra

Ни разу в жизни не слышала

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Indra     
> 			
> 				"sjudoj/tudoj"
> 			
> 		   Не поняла   "Сюдой"/"тудой" вместо _сюда/туда_.  
> Например: - Не иди той дорогой, вот _сюдой_ ближе.   Эт чё, на Украине такая фишка, да?

 Ага, было дело, но только разговорное.  Как сейчас, не знаю.

----------


## Lampada

> Ни разу в жизни не слышала

 Зато Даль слышал.   ::   
"_ТУДА
ТУДА, туды нареч. тудака, тудыкась, в то место, в тот бок, сторону, противопол. сюда или оттуда. 
Поди туда, неведомо куда. 
Ни туда, ни сюда. 
Не туда несено, да тут уронено. 
Он не туда (или не так) глядит. 
Сам на ладан дышит - а туда же!   Тудою нареч. той стороной, тем путем, дорогой.  Сюдою поближе, а тудою дорога получше.   ... "_

----------


## Indra

> Зато Даль слышал.

 Тоже, небось, поморщился  :P 
Не, это сугубо местное. Опрос присутствующих на работе в 9 вечера сотрудников показал, что из них тоже никто ни разу не слышал такого.

----------


## laxxy

> Ни разу в жизни не слышала

 Хм. Может действительно украинизм, но я и с россиянами часто общаюсь, и никаких проблем с пониманием таких вещей никогда не замечал.
Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". Как выясняется, не все местные выражения очевидны как таковые, может конечно и тудой/сюдой к ним относятся, но я бы в жизни такого не подумал.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Зато Даль слышал.      Тоже, небось, поморщился  :P 
> Не, это сугубо местное. Опрос присутствующих на работе в 9 вечера сотрудников показал, что из них тоже никто ни разу не слышал такого.

 Vow. Век живи, век учись. Ты откуда? 
Может для тебя и фраза "пошел я было в кино" может означать "хотел пойти, но передумал и остался дома"?

----------


## Indra

Ооо, пошел было - фюр иммер.  

> "хотел пойти, но передумал и остался дома"

 Не, я в противоположном лагере.  
Моя среда обитания - все, что восточнее Волги.

----------


## Lampada

> Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". ...

 Я тоже первый раз это слышу, так же как и "из-под" пятницы суббота".   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Ооо, пошел было - фюр иммер.    
> 			
> 				 "хотел пойти, но передумал и остался дома"
> 			
> 		  Не, я в противоположном лагере.

 Понятно  ::  Меня этот момент тогда тоже очень удивил, сюдой/тудой это все-таки лексика, она более изменчива от региона к региону, а там грамматика, и довольно-таки фундаментальная концепция... 
Украинизмы хорошо заметны когда у них есть очевидный (и отличающийся от русского) аналог в украинском языке. Но, конечно, к ним отличия разговорного русского языка на Украине и в России не сводятся, да и не могут сводиться -- такие отличия наверняка даже между российскими регионами есть... (do you have any idea what "айдате" means?  :: )
Когда я в 4 классе уехал с родителями в Монголию и пошел там в русскую школу, меня обилие незнакомых жаргонных слов очень удивляло. Really made me feel different for a while, just like the brown school uniform  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". ...   Я тоже первый раз это слышу, так же как и "из-под" пятницы суббота".

 Вероятно, это достаточно позднее выражение, поэтому оно вам и не знакомо... Оно очень распространенное было, да и сейчас по-моему тоже.
Про из-под пятницы субботу я пока еще и сам не слышал  ::

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Indra  Ни разу в жизни не слышала   Хм. Может действительно украинизм, но я и с россиянами часто общаюсь, и никаких проблем с пониманием таких вещей никогда не замечал..

 
Возможно это потому что люди понимают что ваше "Тудой" значит туда и просто не поправляют вас однако же сами они так не говорят.    

> Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". Как выясняется, не все местные выражения очевидны как таковые, может конечно и тудой/сюдой к ним относятся, но я бы в жизни такого не подумал.

 Я например тоже не понимаю что это значит, первый раз такое слышу, вы хоть объясните...

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by laxxy  Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". ...   Я тоже первый раз это слышу, так же как и "из-под" пятницы суббота".     Вероятно, это достаточно позднее выражение, поэтому оно вам и не знакомо... Оно очень распространенное было, да и сейчас по-моему тоже.

 Я тоже не знаю, что такое "вышивает на каблуках"!   ::

----------


## Kirill2142

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by laxxy  Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". ...   Я тоже первый раз это слышу, так же как и "из-под" пятницы суббота".     Вероятно, это достаточно позднее выражение, поэтому оно вам и не знакомо... Оно очень распространенное было, да и сейчас по-моему тоже.
> Про из-под пятницы субботу я пока еще и сам не слышал

 Про пятницу и субботу слышал много раз - так говорила моя мама про то, как я одевался   ::  . Сейчас не говорит - вырос, одеваться стал лучше  :: 
"Вышивает на коблука" не слышал, но, может быть, догадался бы по контексту

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by laxxy  I may use "sjudoj/tudoj" sometimes -- these are nonstandard and foreign learners would be better off not imitating that, but really I do not consider them a problem.   Very bad, this is an uncorrect way of speaking in Russian and normally means that the person is uneducated. Usually, people speaking like that considered to come from vilages.   I haven't come from a village but everyone around me has always spoken like that. And it annoys "potomstvennaja gorodskaja intellihentsyja" from Moscow which is good

 Can you tell me where r you from exactley?

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by laxxy  Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". ...   Я тоже первый раз это слышу, так же как и "из-под" пятницы суббота".     Вероятно, это достаточно позднее выражение, поэтому оно вам и не знакомо... Оно очень распространенное было, да и сейчас по-моему тоже.
> Про из-под пятницы субботу я пока еще и сам не слышал    *Про пятницу и субботу слышал много раз - так говорила моя мама* про то, как я одевался   . Сейчас не говорит - вырос, одеваться стал лучше 
> "Вышивает на коблука" не слышал, но, может быть, догадался бы по контексту

 И моя   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by laxxy  I may use "sjudoj/tudoj" sometimes -- these are nonstandard and foreign learners would be better off not imitating that, but really I do not consider them a problem.   Very bad, this is an uncorrect way of speaking in Russian and normally means that the person is uneducated. Usually, people speaking like that considered to come from vilages.   I haven't come from a village but everyone around me has always spoken like that. And it annoys "potomstvennaja gorodskaja intellihentsyja" from Moscow which is good    Can you tell me where r you from exactley?

 I am from Kiev.
words "from Moscow" in my quote above were really unnecessary though, we have our own intellihentsyja who would get just as annoyed  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". Как выясняется, не все местные выражения очевидны как таковые, может конечно и тудой/сюдой к ним относятся, но я бы в жизни такого не подумал.

 I think you would have probably understood it in context, expressions like these are normally pretty straightforward... which was one reason I was surprised the girl in question had difficulty with it...
does "почесала на каблуках, вышивать по Крещатику(1)" sound clear enough to you?  :: 
(1) A central street in Kiev

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by laxxy  I may use "sjudoj/tudoj" sometimes -- these are nonstandard and foreign learners would be better off not imitating that, but really I do not consider them a problem.   Very bad, this is an uncorrect way of speaking in Russian and normally means that the person is uneducated. Usually, people speaking like that considered to come from vilages.   I haven't come from a village but everyone around me has always spoken like that. And it annoys "potomstvennaja gorodskaja intellihentsyja" from Moscow which is good    Can you tell me where r you from exactley?   I am from Kiev.
> words "from Moscow" in my quote above were really unnecessary though, we have our own intellihentsyja who would get just as annoyed

 
Yea, I'm sure.   ::   Not everyone from Kiev speaks that way, I met a lot of Kievians here in Israel, but not all of them say тудой. What I did notice they more tend to say ложить instead of положить/класть.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by laxxy  Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". ...   Я тоже первый раз это слышу, так же как и "из-под" пятницы суббота".     Вероятно, это достаточно позднее выражение, поэтому оно вам и не знакомо... Оно очень распространенное было, да и сейчас по-моему тоже.
> Про из-под пятницы субботу я пока еще и сам не слышал    Про пятницу и субботу слышал много раз - так говорила моя мама про то, как я одевался   . Сейчас не говорит - вырос, одеваться стал лучше

 Oh, I got it now. I would have certainly understood it in context, there are a lot of expressions like these, I would not really call such things that colloquial either, it's just an idiomatic expression.
I may have even heard it.

----------


## laxxy

> Yea, I'm sure.    Not everyone from Kiev speaks that way, I met a lot of Kievians here in Israel, but not all of them say тудой. What I did notice they more tend to say ложить instead of положить/класть.

 Yes, sure. It is definitely perceived as low style, so many ppl would avoid it. They would certainly know what it means though.
I used to say ложить often, although I don't think I use it as much now. It still sounds natural to me.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". Как выясняется, не все местные выражения очевидны как таковые, может конечно и тудой/сюдой к ним относятся, но я бы в жизни такого не подумал.   Я например тоже не понимаю что это значит, первый раз такое слышу, вы хоть объясните...
> 			
> 		  I think you would have probably understood it in context, expressions like these are normally pretty straightforward... which was one reason I was surprised the girl in question had difficulty with it...
> does "почесала на каблуках, вышивать по Крещатику(1)" sound clear enough to you? 
> (1) A central street in Kiev

 I know what's Крещатик but still don't get the saying.  ::

----------


## Kirill2142

> Oh, I've got it now. I would have certainly understood it in context, there are a lot of expressions like these, I would not really call such things that colloquial either, it's just an idiomatic expression.
> I may have even heard it.

   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Oh, I've got it now. I would have certainly understood it in context, there are a lot of expressions like these, I would not really call such things that colloquial either, it's just an idiomatic expression.
> I may have even heard it.

 In a conversation I would have just said "got it"  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy            Originally Posted by laxxy  Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". Как выясняется, не все местные выражения очевидны как таковые, может конечно и тудой/сюдой к ним относятся, но я бы в жизни такого не подумал.   Я например тоже не понимаю что это значит, первый раз такое слышу, вы хоть объясните...
> 			
> 		  I think you would have probably understood it in context, expressions like these are normally pretty straightforward... which was one reason I was surprised the girl in question had difficulty with it...
> does "почесала на каблуках, вышивать по Крещатику(1)" sound clear enough to you? 
> (1) A central street in Kiev   I know what's Крещатик but still don't get the saying.

 to walk pretentiously. Or just skillfully, the size of каблуки notwithstanding.

----------


## Remyisme

Oh, oh, now i get it! I get it. It's just when you said it in the first place, it sounded wierd.

----------


## detail

> Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". ...

 Ты не по-русски говоришь, кто ж тебя поймёт  ::  Посмотри, тут рекламируют уроки русского, походи на них.  ::  Я только после объяснений понял смысл выражения. Диапазон значений, который можно предположить, услышав это - от "потаскушничать", до просто "ровно (стройно) ходить".

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Недавно, правда, меня реально потрясло, когда девушка из России не поняла смысл выражения "вышивает на каблуках". ...   Ты не по-русски говоришь, кто ж тебя поймёт  Посмотри, тут рекламируют уроки русского, походи на них.  Я только после объяснений понял смысл выражения. Диапазон значений, который можно предположить, услышав это - от "потаскушничать", до просто "ровно (стройно) ходить".

  :: 
Прикол тут в основном в том, что выражение, во первых, крайне распространенное на Украине (по крайней мере, было), и во вторых, оно на первый взгляд не выглядит как явный украинизм или региональный жаргон. The girl in question interpreted it literally :P
Меня бы совершенно не удивило если бы кто-то из России не понял, например, что такое буряк.

----------


## detail

Хехе. Ну, я, читая фразу, понял, что буквально вышивать не имеется в виду. Интересно, а вот такая: "оденусь нарядно и пойду воображать"?

----------


## Indra

У нас примерно в том же смысле говорят "рассекать"
а у вас так говорят?

----------


## detail

"Воображать" - это один мой родственник говорит. У других не слышал. 
У нас говорят гулять. 
Мне не совсем понятен смысл этих выражений. То есть специально пойти гулять в оживлённое место, чтобы на тебя смотрели?  ::

----------


## Оля

> У нас примерно в том же смысле говорят "рассекать"
> а у вас так говорят?

 Я много раз слышала   ::     

> Меня бы совершенно не удивило если бы кто-то из России не понял, например, что такое буряк.

 Ну тут как раз всё очень просто: Буряк - это, конечно же, фамилия.   ::

----------


## Zaya

"Из-под пятницы суббота" услышала здесь, об этом я уже писала 
"вышивать" и "рассекать" значит, конечно же, "идти"
здесь я не задумывалась ни на мгновение ))
если и есть у них какой-то эмоциональный оттенок, то я его описать не смогу
о происхождении ни одного из этих слов никогда не задумывалась, но с фразой "не по-русски говоришь", не согласна
все-таки есть в русском орфографическом и слово "гребля", да-да, есть, но украинское "гребля" переведут в большинстве случаев как "плотина". Так что такие слова могут относиться к диалектизмам или к сленгу, то они уже тоже русские, как русские склоняются и т. д. А то, что кто-то их не слышал, ничего не меняет. Любой человек найдет в том же словаре много слов, о которых он никогда не слышал, и необязательно им быть профессионализмами какими-нибудь. 
а вот "воображать" в каких-то значениях, кроме "фантазировать" и "задаваться" никогда не встречала, и думаю, что это уж точно местное 
Может быть фамилия "Буряк", конечно, но "буряк" - это свекла, если кто не знает.

----------


## Zaya

Да, как-то пыталась доказать девушке из России, что "тудой" - не тоже самое, что "туда", а именно "той стороной, тем путем, дорогой", но она меня и слушать не хотела, говорила, что так говорить неграмотно, и все тут. Эх, знала б я тогда про Даля, ткнула бы пальчиком в его словарь )) Конечно, слово просторечное, но в семье я его употребляю спокойно, хотя бы потому, что сказать так короче, и все меня поймут. Точно так же спокойно в аське пишу что-нибудь вроде "кнешна", а к собачке обращаюсь "ой, лисички пришли".

----------


## Indra

Про бурАк в школе рассказывали в теме про диалектизмы, так что знаю.  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Про бурАк в школе рассказывали в теме про диалектизмы, так что знаю.

 А кто такие синенькие, знаешь?  ::

----------


## Indra

наркоманы ))

----------


## laxxy

> наркоманы ))

 почти :)  баклажаны :))

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Indra  наркоманы ))   почти   баклажаны )

 алкаши

----------


## Remyisme

Только потому что Даль что-то писал это ничего не значит. Даль много всего писал, но люди так не говорят сегодня. Он знаете ли свой словарь давно писал, может тогда кто так и говорил а в наше время это уже давно не грамотно.

----------


## laxxy

> Только потому что Даль что-то писал это ничего не значит. Даль много всего писал, но люди так не говорят сегодня. Он знаете ли свой словарь давно писал, может тогда кто так и говорил а в наше время это уже давно не грамотно.

 Поправка: не *все* люди так говорят сегодня (но на Украине большинство таки говорит), как не все так говорили и во времена Даля. 
А нормы имеют свойство меняться, как и сам язык впрочем. Что поменяется раньше, нам пока неизвестно. 
Заметим что кофе в среднем роде уже признано официально  ::

----------


## Kirill2142

> Originally Posted by Remyisme  Только потому что Даль что-то писал это ничего не значит. Даль много всего писал, но люди так не говорят сегодня. Он знаете ли свой словарь давно писал, может тогда кто так и говорил а в наше время это уже давно не грамотно.   Поправка: не *все* люди так говорят сегодня (но на Украине большинство таки говорит), как не все так говорили и во времена Даля. 
> А нормы имеют свойство меняться, как и сам язык впрочем. Что поменяется раньше, нам пока неизвестно.  Заметим что кофе в среднем роде уже признано официально

 Да ладно! Кто тебе это сказал? А вообще, вы говорите про "русский" на Украине, а это совсем другое дело. Если вы и говорите какие-то слова или понятия, то это не значит, что это относится к официальному русскому языку.

----------


## Alware

> Если вы и говорите какие-то слова или понятия, то это не значит, что это относится к официальному русскому языку.

 А что такое "официальный русский язык"?   

> Не только Гоголь или Полонский, всю жизнь писавшие невероятно безграмотно, но и Лермонтов, Тургенев. В факсимиле Тургенева в издании Маркса шесть раз написано «как хорошы, как свежы были розы». Они едва ли окончили бы курсы в наши дни. Гоголь никогда не добрался бы до второго класса гимназии. И трудно допустить, чтобы при таком уровне образования он когда-нибудь все-таки написал бы «Мертвые души» или «Ревизора».  
> Это написано в 1915 году. Автор высказывания — филолог и педагог Константин Житомирский, сравнивавший орфографию с Молохом, в жертву которому неоправданно много приносится детских сил

  http://www.svobodanews.ru/Article/20...165540490.html

----------


## detail

> "вышивать" и "рассекать" значит, конечно же, "идти"
> здесь я не задумывалась ни на мгновение ))
> если и есть у них какой-то эмоциональный оттенок, то я его описать не смогу
> о происхождении ни одного из этих слов никогда не задумывалась, но с фразой "не по-русски говоришь", не согласна
> все-таки есть в русском орфографическом и слово "гребля", да-да, есть, но украинское "гребля" переведут в большинстве случаев как "плотина". Так что такие слова могут относиться к диалектизмам или к сленгу, то они уже тоже русские, как русские склоняются и т. д. А то, что кто-то их не слышал, ничего не меняет. Любой человек найдет в том же словаре много слов, о которых он никогда не слышал, и необязательно им быть профессионализмами какими-нибудь.

 "воображать" - это даже не местное, а личное. А "не по-русски" - это я в шутку сказал. 
Не вижу связи между разными словами в языках (гребля в русском и укр.) и регионализмами. Прапор тоже имеет разные значения. Незабаром  :: . А использование слова в новом значении это, по-моему, не объясняет.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme  Только потому что Даль что-то писал это ничего не значит. Даль много всего писал, но люди так не говорят сегодня. Он знаете ли свой словарь давно писал, может тогда кто так и говорил а в наше время это уже давно не грамотно.   Поправка: не *все* люди так говорят сегодня (но на Украине большинство таки говорит), как не все так говорили и во времена Даля. 
> А нормы имеют свойство меняться, как и сам язык впрочем. Что поменяется раньше, нам пока неизвестно. 
> Заметим что кофе в среднем роде уже признано официально

 Ну на Украине то конечно так говорят, но в Украине, русская речь не образцовая.   

> Да ладно! Кто тебе это сказал? А вообще, вы говорите про "русский" на Украине, а это совсем другое дело. Если вы и говорите какие-то слова или понятия, то это не значит, что это относится к официальному русскому языку.

 I second that.

----------


## Zaya

Нет, честное слово, не хотела бы я пользоваться словарем, где было бы указано, что слово "кофе" - среднего рода. Кстати, я заводила тему про изменения в русском языке, и мне тогда ответили, что официально ничего не менялось.
И я не говорила, кстати, что "тудой" относится к "правильному", "официальному" русскому языку, я-то как раз написала, что оно просторечное, не относится к современной литературной речи.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  "вышивать" и "рассекать" значит, конечно же, "идти"
> здесь я не задумывалась ни на мгновение ))
> если и есть у них какой-то эмоциональный оттенок, то я его описать не смогу
> о происхождении ни одного из этих слов никогда не задумывалась, но с фразой "не по-русски говоришь", не согласна
> все-таки есть в русском орфографическом и слово "гребля", да-да, есть, но украинское "гребля" переведут в большинстве случаев как "плотина". Так что такие слова могут относиться к диалектизмам или к сленгу, то они уже тоже русские, как русские склоняются и т. д. А то, что кто-то их не слышал, ничего не меняет. Любой человек найдет в том же словаре много слов, о которых он никогда не слышал, и необязательно им быть профессионализмами какими-нибудь.   "воображать" - это даже не местное, а личное. А "не по-русски" - это я в шутку сказал. 
> Не вижу связи между разными словами в языках (гребля в русском и укр.) и регионализмами. Прапор тоже имеет разные значения. Незабаром . А использование слова в новом значении это, по-моему, не объясняет.

 Раз в шутку, то и связь незачем отслеживать )))

----------


## laxxy

http://www.gramma.ru/SPR/?id=5.1&fl=1&fnd=2    

> Вопрос 221: Допускается ли в русском языке произношение кофе - среднего рода (кофе моё)? 
> Ответ: Средний род слова "кофе" современными словарями допускается как разговорный. (Орф. словарь русского языка под ред. В.В. Лопатина, М., 2001; Д.Э. Розенталь, М.А. Теленкова. Словарь трудностей русского языка. М., 2001)

 see also: http://www.trworkshop.net/forum/viewtop ... 21&start=0

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Remyisme  Только потому что Даль что-то писал это ничего не значит. Даль много всего писал, но люди так не говорят сегодня. Он знаете ли свой словарь давно писал, может тогда кто так и говорил а в наше время это уже давно не грамотно.   Поправка: не *все* люди так говорят сегодня (но на Украине большинство таки говорит), как не все так говорили и во времена Даля. 
> А нормы имеют свойство меняться, как и сам язык впрочем. Что поменяется раньше, нам пока неизвестно. 
> Заметим что кофе в среднем роде уже признано официально    Ну на Украине то конечно так говорят, но в Украине, русская речь не образцовая.

 Бесспорно. Речь вообще редко бывает образцовой, так как меняется быстрее образцов. Но образцы тоже меняются, просто медленнее.  
А иногда непонятно, что брать за образец (в русском языке пока что с этим проще, но в других примеров масса: AmE vs BrE; русизмы и диалектизмы в украинском языке, и пр.), да и русский от этого не застрахован: если на той же Украине русский язык когда-нибудь получит официальный статус, что имхо вполне возможно, в ней сразу появится своя академия, свои словари и свои стандарты...

----------


## Zaya

> В кафе сидит языковед. Сидит и ужасается, что русские не знают правил родного языка, так как все время слышит: «дайте, пожалуйста, одно кофе,», «мне одно черное кофе, без молока»... итд. Вдруг в кафе входит негр и обращается к официантке, отчетливо произнося: «один черный кофе, пожалуйста». Во, восхитился языковед, иностранец, а как красиво говорит по- русски. 
> И один булочка – добавил негр.

 Понравилось 

```
:)
```

Просто мне в начальных классах привили понимание того, что правильно - мужского, и все. То есть я, конечно, понимаю, что логично было бы к среднему роду это слово отнести, но воспринимаю как исключение. Бывают же из правил исключения?) А раз выбор есть, то я выбираю "чёрн*ый* кофе".   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Remyisme  Только потому что Даль что-то писал это ничего не значит. Даль много всего писал, но люди так не говорят сегодня. Он знаете ли свой словарь давно писал, может тогда кто так и говорил а в наше время это уже давно не грамотно.   Поправка: не *все* люди так говорят сегодня (но на Украине большинство таки говорит), как не все так говорили и во времена Даля. 
> А нормы имеют свойство меняться, как и сам язык впрочем. Что поменяется раньше, нам пока неизвестно. 
> Заметим что кофе в среднем роде уже признано официально    Ну на Украине то конечно так говорят, но в Украине, русская речь не образцовая.   Бесспорно. Речь вообще редко бывает образцовой, так как меняется быстрее образцов. Но образцы тоже меняются, просто медленнее.  
> А иногда непонятно, что брать за образец (в русском языке пока что с этим проще, но в других примеров масса: AmE vs BrE; русизмы и диалектизмы в украинском языке, и пр.), да и русский от этого не застрахован: если на той же Украине русский язык когда-нибудь получит официальный статус, что имхо вполне возможно, в ней сразу появится своя академия, свои словари и свои стандарты...

 Да? Тогда пусть лучше не вводят как официальный. Он и так прекрасно себя чувствует. Избавьте меня от "украинского русского"! Пусть тогда уже суржик вводят: всем хоть что-то да понятно, и никому не обидно (шутка). 
Спасибо, кстати, за исчерпывающий ответ насчет кофе ) И все-таки как разговорный...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> если на той же Украине русский язык когда-нибудь получит официальный статус, что имхо вполне возможно, в ней сразу появится своя академия, свои словари и свои стандарты...

 О каких "своих" стандартах может идти речь! 
Это было бы возможно, если бы всё поголовно русскоязычное население в Украине говорило на суржике, который бы тогда имело смысл возводить в ранг государственного языка и изобретать для него какие-то там свои словари.
Но суржик остается суржиком, т.е. замусоренной украинизмами русской речью (иногда наоборот). Причем суржик тоже очень разный бывает, каждый говорит в меру своей безграмотности. 
Никто же в России не станет менять нормы литературного русского языка, чтобы они соответствовали диалетизмам и прочим региональным заморочкам, даже если "так говорят" в какой-нибудь деревне Пупкино?

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by laxxy  если на той же Украине русский язык когда-нибудь получит официальный статус, что имхо вполне возможно, в ней сразу появится своя академия, свои словари и свои стандарты...   О каких "своих" стандартах может идти речь! 
> Это было бы возможно, если бы всё поголовно русскоязычное население в Украине говорило на суржике, который бы тогда имело смысл возводить в ранг государственного языка и изобретать для него какие-то там свои словари.
> Но суржик остается суржиком, т.е. замусоренной украинизмами русской речью (иногда наоборот). Причем суржик тоже очень разный бывает, каждый говорит в меру своей безграмотности. 
> Никто же в России не станет менять нормы литературного русского языка, чтобы они соответствовали диалетизмам и прочим региональным заморочкам, даже если "так говорят" в какой-нибудь деревне Пупкино?

 Спасибо!

----------


## mooman

[quote=pisces][quote=basurero]
Destruction. In Russian = уничтожение. In Spanish = destrucci

----------


## mooman

lol why not stay in russia for a while go on holiday relax , kick up your feet , chill out. Read russian classic novelists both in the english and russian  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Никто же в России не станет менять нормы литературного русского языка, чтобы они соответствовали диалетизмам и прочим региональным заморочкам, даже если "так говорят" в какой-нибудь деревне Пупкино?

 Таллин*н*, Алма-Ат*ы*, К*ы*ргизстан, Беларусь вместо Белоруссии. 
Ну а попытка внедрить и у нас "в Украине", как патриотично теперь говорят на Украине.  
Поляки и чехи пишут Tallin и не подделываются под эстонцев.
А по-болгарски и по-сербски вообще пишется *Талин*.
Да по-белорусски тоже Талін. 
Украинцы пишут и Таллін и Таллінн. Не пойму как теперь у них?

----------


## Vadim84

> Алма-Аты

 Алматы  ::  (во всех падежах)

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  если на той же Украине русский язык когда-нибудь получит официальный статус, что имхо вполне возможно, в ней сразу появится своя академия, свои словари и свои стандарты...   О каких "своих" стандартах может идти речь! 
> Это было бы возможно, если бы всё поголовно русскоязычное население в Украине говорило на суржике, который бы тогда имело смысл возводить в ранг государственного языка и изобретать для него какие-то там свои словари.
> Но суржик остается суржиком, т.е. замусоренной украинизмами русской речью (иногда наоборот). Причем суржик тоже очень разный бывает, каждый говорит в меру своей безграмотности. 
> Никто же в России не станет менять нормы литературного русского языка, чтобы они соответствовали диалетизмам и прочим региональным заморочкам, даже если "так говорят" в какой-нибудь деревне Пупкино?

 Разница между AmE и BrE тоже не так велика, однако различные стандарты налицо. 
Зная же любовь наших народов к организации всевозможных академий  ::  сомневаться в их появлении в этой ситуации не приходится.

----------


## Phobia

Есть много ресурсы для изучения русского языка на интернете, по сравнению с некоторыми языками.  Например, !X

----------


## Оля

> Есть много ресурсов для изучения русского языка в интернете, по сравнению с некоторыми языками.

----------


## *Krysten*

I sometimes get a little pessimistic when I dont seem to be progressing to. I need to know is it possible to learn Russian fluently even if nobody around you speaks it? I have friends that speak it, but sometimes I feel lik theres no point even though I really love the language :S I def. know how you feel about russian basurero. Well if there is one goo dthing I can say about russian is that it hasnt changed much over ther years. I think   ::

----------


## basurero

What really irks me is that it takes such a great effort to learn Russian vocabulary. If you are reading and you come across a word you don't know you must do the following: 
1. Look up the word to get the meaning (using lingvo)
2. Find out where the stress goes (often requires a different dictionary eg gramota.ru). See if the stress pattern is irregular.
3. See how it conjugates/declines and if it is irregular.
4. If it is a verb, learn the perfective forms and when they are used.
5. Remember all of this information. 
In Spanish you look up a verb and instantly know how to pronounce it, conjugate it and everything.  
Argh, I guess you could argue that it's not as hard as say Japanese, where you'd have to say learn a whole new character....  ::

----------


## Alware

> What really irks me is that it takes such a great effort to learn Russian vocabulary. If you are reading and you come across a word you don't know you must do the following: 
> 1. Look up the word to get the meaning (using lingvo)
> 2. Find out where the stress goes (often requires a different dictionary eg gramota.ru). See if the stress pattern is irregular.
> 3. See how it conjugates/declines and if it is irregular.
> 4. If it is a verb, learn the perfective forms and when they are used.
> 5. Remember all of this information. 
> In Spanish you look up a verb and instantly know how to pronounce it, conjugate it and everything.  
> Argh, I guess you could argue that it's not as hard as say Japanese, where you'd have to say learn a whole new character....

 Try esperanto. It will take you a couple of weeks to get fluent  ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

its not that bad really, not after the first year or so. also, i think with any language you need to live in the target country to really advance yourself. just keep reading, listening, watching and whatever. im back in the UK now but i can still watch russian tv, read золотой теленок and use my lexica book. when you reach a certain level the noticeable progress becomes less, but it doesn't mean its not there. не падай духом!

----------


## Орчун

yea i got the same problem as you basurero.Russian vocabulary is well wide,so many words,usages,phrases...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> yea i got the same problem as you basurero.Russian vocabulary is well wide,so many words,usages,phrases...

 That's exactly what I think when reading H.P. Lovecraft. Sooooo many unknown words, I  have to look into a dic at almost every third line  ::

----------


## laxxy

> yea i got the same problem as you basurero.Russian vocabulary is well wide,so many words,usages,phrases...
> 			
> 		  That's exactly what I think when reading H.P. Lovecraft. Sooooo many unknown words, I  have to look into a dic at almost every third line

 I like Lovecraft  ::  
The first English book that I actually enjoyed and finished was something by Dean Koontz, I totally loved it. Somehow I really liked his language, and being forced to read slowly actually improved the perception of the story a lot. I wouldn't really enjoy something like that now though, I think...

----------


## *Krysten*

> its not that bad really, not after the first year or so. also, i think with any language you need to live in the target country to really advance yourself. just keep reading, listening, watching and whatever. im back in the UK now but i can still watch russian tv, read золотой теленок and use my lexica book. when you reach a certain level the noticeable progress becomes less, but it doesn't mean its not there. не падай духом!

 
GREAT. so ill never become fluent unless I actually go to Russia?    ::

----------


## adoc

> GREAT. so ill never become fluent unless I actually go to Russia?

 Alternatively, you can get yourself a russian bf

----------


## *Krysten*

::

----------


## sperk

> its not that bad really, not after the first year or so. also, i think with any language you need to live in the target country to really advance yourself. just keep reading, listening, watching and whatever. im back in the UK now but i can still watch russian tv, read золотой теленок and use my lexica book. when you reach a certain level the noticeable progress becomes less, but it doesn't mean its not there. не падай духом!

 что ето золотой теленок? Есть английский перевод?

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by laxxy  если на той же Украине русский язык когда-нибудь получит официальный статус, что имхо вполне возможно, в ней сразу появится своя академия, свои словари и свои стандарты...   О каких "своих" стандартах может идти речь! 
> Это было бы возможно, если бы всё поголовно русскоязычное население в Украине говорило на суржике, который бы тогда имело смысл возводить в ранг государственного языка и изобретать для него какие-то там свои словари.
> Но суржик остается суржиком, т.е. замусоренной украинизмами русской речью (иногда наоборот). Причем суржик тоже очень разный бывает, каждый говорит в меру своей безграмотности. 
> Никто же в России не станет менять нормы литературного русского языка, чтобы они соответствовали диалектизмам и прочим региональным заморочкам, даже если "так говорят" в какой-нибудь деревне Пупкино?   Разница между AmE и BrE тоже не так велика, однако различные стандарты налицо. 
> Зная же любовь наших народов к организации всевозможных академий  сомневаться в их появлении в этой ситуации не приходится.

 Нет, у нас другая специфика. Соглашусь с gRomoZekой, _смысла_ их создавать _нет_. Россия от Украины не так далеко, украинцам зачастую доступны российские телеканалы, и они их смотрят, в Украине живет много русских, да и многие украинцы помнят русский таким, каким он был во времена Советского Союза, да и что узаконить-то здесь можно? Узаконить, кроме отличной от употребляемой россиянами лексики, украинский [г] в русском языке, интонации украинские? Редуцированные звуки отменить?)) Да пусть будет акцентом вся эта фигня, как и раньше считалось. Не будет никто ничего декларировать и создавать, я думаю. Это, повторюсь, никому не нужно. И любви к созданию всевозможных академий я что-то у украинского народа не замечала. А вот "американский украинский", на мой взгляд, лучше бы узаконили как отдельный, чтоб только не претендовал на место "правильного украинского". Ситуации похожи тем, что опять-таки, одно из основных различий - интонации и звуки.

----------


## Zaya

> What really irks me is that it takes such a great effort to learn Russian vocabulary. If you are reading and you come across a word you don't know you must do the following: 
> 1. Look up the word to get the meaning (using lingvo)
> 2. Find out where the stress goes (often requires a different dictionary eg gramota.ru). See if the stress pattern is irregular.
> 3. See how it conjugates/declines and if it is irregular.
> 4. If it is a verb, learn the perfective forms and when they are used.
> 5. Remember all of this information. 
> In Spanish you look up a verb and instantly know how to pronounce it, conjugate it and everything.  
> Argh, I guess you could argue that it's not as hard as say Japanese, where you'd have to say learn a whole new character....

 Поздно хватился. Че уж думать об этом, если так далеко зашел   ::  
Чтобы избавиться хотя бы от проблемы с ударением, нужно было браться за французский, или немецкий хотя бы. Думаю, даже чешский, судя по твоим запросам, не подошел бы.
И насчет славянских хотелось бы пару слов добавить. Не уверена, что теперь станет легче учить любой из них, но значения многих, например, украинских слов, я думаю, ты сможешь отгадать так же легко, как сейчас определяешь, что значат испанские слова.
Можно эксперимент устроить )) Пусть кто-нибудь мне напишет письмо с 10-20 русскими словами, я их переведу на русский, а потом посмотрим, сможешь ли ты перевести их обратно. Для чистоты эксперимента пусть этот "кто-нибуть" украинского не знает абсолютно, чтобы не получилось игры в поддавки или череды ловушек. )

----------


## Zaya

[quote=*Krysten*] 

> its not that bad really, not after the first year or so. also, i think with any language you need to live in the target country to really advance yourself. just keep reading, listening, watching and whatever. im back in the UK now but i can still watch russian tv, read золотой теленок and use my lexica book. when you reach a certain level the noticeable progress becomes less, but it doesn't mean its not there. не падай духом!

 
GREAT. so ill never become fluent unless I actually go to Russia?    :: [/quote:j431krlq] 
I've got the same problem with English.   ::

----------


## mashamania

[quote=Zaya] 

> Originally Posted by "Lt. Columbo":22eh2rhu  its not that bad really, not after the first year or so. also, i think with any language you need to live in the target country to really advance yourself. just keep reading, listening, watching and whatever. im back in the UK now but i can still watch russian tv, read золотой теленок and use my lexica book. when you reach a certain level the noticeable progress becomes less, but it doesn't mean its not there. не падай духом!   
> GREAT. so ill never become fluent unless I actually go to Russia?

 I've got the same problem with English.   :: [/quote:22eh2rhu] 
You don't think you'll ever become fluent in English unless you too go to Russia?  ::  jk

----------


## basurero

> Поздно хватился. Че уж думать об этом, если так далеко зашел Wink
> Чтобы избавиться хотя бы от проблемы с ударением, нужно было браться за французский, или немецкий хотя бы. Думаю, даже чешский, судя по твоим запросам, не подошел бы.

 уффф, я не совсем понял этого. Можно ли перевести его на английский? Что значит "хотя бы" в этом контексте?  ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

@ sperk: золотой зеленок, это продожение романа 12 стульев. читаю на русском

----------


## adoc

> Поздно хватился. Че уж думать об этом, если так далеко зашел Wink
> Чтобы избавиться хотя бы от проблемы с ударением, нужно было браться за французский, или немецкий хотя бы. Думаю, даже чешский, судя по твоим запросам, не подошел бы.
> 			
> 		  уффф, я не совсем понял этого. Можно ли перевести его на английский? Что значит "хотя бы" в этом контексте?

 What she meant is that you wouldn't have problems with at least stresses if you have taken on a different language.  The young (?) lady suggested that you are somehow forced to learn a foreign language, and your choice should have been different.

----------


## laxxy

> Нет, у нас другая специфика. Соглашусь с gRomoZekой, _смысла_ их содавать _нет_. Россия от Украины не так далеко, украинцам зачастую доступны российские телеканалы, и они их смотрят, в Украине живет много русских, да и многие украинцы помнят русский таким, каким он был во времена Советского Союза, да и что узаконить-то здесь можно? Узаконить, кроме отличной от употребляемой россиянами лексики, украинский [г] в русском языке, интонации украинские? Редуцированные звуки отменить?)) Да пусть будет акцентом вся эта фигня, как и раньше считалось. Не будет никто ничего декларировать и создавать, я думаю. Это, повторюсь, никому не нужно. И любви к созданию всевозможных академий я что-то у украинского народа не замечала.

 Ну а вот я замечал  ::  и с их академиками много общался  :: 
Что в теории этого не нужно, я может и соглашусь  ::  но на практике, кто ж упустит такую возможность. Ты бы еще сказала, что мы могли бы и школьными учебниками российскими пользоваться  :: 
Впрочем, сейчас это не актуально, ну да оно и к лучшему. Будем надеяться, так и останется.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by basurero  What really irks me is that it takes such a great effort to learn Russian vocabulary. If you are reading and you come across a word you don't know you must do the following: 
> 1. Look up the word to get the meaning (using lingvo)
> 2. Find out where the stress goes (often requires a different dictionary eg gramota.ru). See if the stress pattern is irregular.
> 3. See how it conjugates/declines and if it is irregular.
> 4. If it is a verb, learn the perfective forms and when they are used.
> 5. Remember all of this information. 
> In Spanish you look up a verb and instantly know how to pronounce it, conjugate it and everything.  
> Argh, I guess you could argue that it's not as hard as say Japanese, where you'd have to say learn a whole new character....    Поздно хватился. Че уж думать об этом, если так далеко зашел   
> Чтобы избавиться хотя бы от проблемы с ударением, нужно было браться за французский, или немецкий хотя бы. Думаю, даже чешский, судя по твоим запросам, не подошел бы.
> ...

 This is an interesting experiment, but I doubt it would be this easy.
You see, the reason Ukrainian is largely relatively transparent for Russian speakers (and vice versa) is because they know familiar words in Russian.  But these words may be outside of the lexical scope of a beginning Russian learner. Also, such a learner would not be quite as adept in noticing "distorted" word forms. Take this random phrase from the summary of the current top article on pravda.com.ua, for example:  

> У червні цього року серед населення панували найгірші очікування по більшості показників за останні декілька років.

 How much can basurero make of this? I doubt it would be much.

----------


## laxxy

> Argh, I guess you could argue that it's not as hard as say Japanese, where you'd have to say learn a whole new character....

 hehe, come join The Manga Reading Project, and you'll learn them all right  ::

----------


## Yazeed

[quote=basurero]Destruction. In Russian = уничтожение. In Spanish = destrucci

----------


## Zaya

[quote=mashamania] 

> Originally Posted by *Krysten*        Originally Posted by "Lt. Columbo":2hzst74x  its not that bad really, not after the first year or so. also, i think with any language you need to live in the target country to really advance yourself. just keep reading, listening, watching and whatever. im back in the UK now but i can still watch russian tv, read золотой теленок and use my lexica book. when you reach a certain level the noticeable progress becomes less, but it doesn't mean its not there. не падай духом!   
> GREAT. so ill never become fluent unless I actually go to Russia?      I've got the same problem with English.

 You don't think you'll ever become fluent in English unless you too go to Russia?  ::  jk[/quote:2hzst74x] 
Of course, I meant the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.

----------


## Zaya

> Поздно хватился. Че уж думать об этом, если так далеко зашел Wink
> Чтобы избавиться хотя бы от проблемы с ударением, нужно было браться за французский, или немецкий хотя бы. Думаю, даже чешский, судя по твоим запросам, не подошел бы.
> 			
> 		  уффф, я не совсем понял это. Можно ли перевести его на английский? Что значит "хотя бы" в этом контексте?

 "Хотя бы" значит, что в _большинстве_ немецких слов ударение падает на первый слог. "Судя по твоим запросам", кстати, значит, что ты жалеешь, что взялся за славянский язык. 
М-м-м, а так много непонятного? Что еще?
Я, конечно, могу попытаться перевести, но перевод будет не точным и с ошибками. скорее всего ))
It's too late to think about it. You've already done so much to learn Russian and you're goot at Russian now. So, thinking about it makes no use.
If you had wanted to get rid of the 'stress problem' it would have been better for you to learn French or at least German. Judging from your needs even Czech won't be suitable for you (in Czech words stress is always on the first syllable).
"Хотя бы" means that in German words stressed syllable usually is the first syllable.
By the way, "Судя по твоим запросам" means that you regret that you decided to learn Slavic language. Because if you want to learn it well such problems are unavoidable. C'est la vie however commonplace it sounds.
Вот. Можешь начинать исправлять.   ::   
Он сложный? "Ох, как это всё сложно, но в этом-то и прелесть!" К тому же изучение русского наверняка необычно для твоего окружения, что должно заинтересовывать людей. Еще ты можешь о каких-то событиях в России узнавать "из первых рук", составить о ней и россиянах собственное мнение, а не полагаться только на те сведения, которые узнаешь из новостей.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Нет, у нас другая специфика. Соглашусь с gRomoZekой, _смысла_ их содавать _нет_. Россия от Украины не так далеко, украинцам зачастую доступны российские телеканалы, и они их смотрят, в Украине живет много русских, да и многие украинцы помнят русский таким, каким он был во времена Советского Союза, да и что узаконить-то здесь можно? Узаконить, кроме отличной от употребляемой россиянами лексики, украинский [г] в русском языке, интонации украинские? Редуцированные звуки отменить?)) Да пусть будет акцентом вся эта фигня, как и раньше считалось. Не будет никто ничего декларировать и создавать, я думаю. Это, повторюсь, никому не нужно. И любви к созданию всевозможных академий я что-то у украинского народа не замечала.   Ну а вот я замечал  и с их академиками много общался 
> Что в теории этого не нужно, я может и соглашусь  но на практике, кто ж упустит такую возможность. Ты бы еще сказала, что мы могли бы и школьными учебниками российскими пользоваться 
> Впрочем, сейчас это не актуально, ну да оно и к лучшему. Будем надеяться, так и останется.

 Школьными учебниками? Так пользовались ведь советскими. И очень долго, пока свои не напечатали (а сейчас с книгопечатанием в Украине как раз дела обстоят не очень, если не хуже). Не так давно слышала в новостях, что до сих пор в каких-то вузах пользуются, но насколько это правда, не знаю. 
Объясни, пожалуйста, что подразумевалось под "их" и "мы". 
Да вот как-то до сих пор упускали [такую возможность].
А что мелочиться, тогда уж можно и "грузинский русский", и "прибалтийский" выделить...
Да, а какие отличия академики собирались узаконить? Интересно просто.

----------


## Оля

> в большинстве немецких слов ударение падает на первый слог

 Я бы так не сказала. В немецком тоже очень непредсказуемое ударение.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  в большинстве немецких слов ударение падает на первый слог   Я бы так не сказала. В немецком тоже очень непредсказуемое ударение.

 И от формы слова может зависеть, на какой слог оно падает?

----------


## Оля

> И от формы слова может зависеть, на какой слог оно падает?

 Пожалуй, нет. Хотя, например, в глаголах с отделяемыми приставками ударение переходит с корня слова на приставку.
Я лишь возразила против этого:  

> в большинстве немецких слов ударение падает на первый слог

   ::

----------


## Zaya

Про приставки-то я и забыла.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Zaya  Нет, у нас другая специфика. Соглашусь с gRomoZekой, _смысла_ их содавать _нет_. Россия от Украины не так далеко, украинцам зачастую доступны российские телеканалы, и они их смотрят, в Украине живет много русских, да и многие украинцы помнят русский таким, каким он был во времена Советского Союза, да и что узаконить-то здесь можно? Узаконить, кроме отличной от употребляемой россиянами лексики, украинский [г] в русском языке, интонации украинские? Редуцированные звуки отменить?)) Да пусть будет акцентом вся эта фигня, как и раньше считалось. Не будет никто ничего декларировать и создавать, я думаю. Это, повторюсь, никому не нужно. И любви к созданию всевозможных академий я что-то у украинского народа не замечала.   Ну а вот я замечал  и с их академиками много общался 
> Что в теории этого не нужно, я может и соглашусь  но на практике, кто ж упустит такую возможность. Ты бы еще сказала, что мы могли бы и школьными учебниками российскими пользоваться 
> Впрочем, сейчас это не актуально, ну да оно и к лучшему. Будем надеяться, так и останется.   Школьными учебниками? Так пользовались ведь советскими. И очень долго, пока свои не напечатали (а сейчас с книгопечатанием в Украине как раз дела обстоят не очень, если не хуже). Не так давно слышала в новостях, что до сих пор в каких-то вузах пользуются, но насколько это правда, не знаю.

 В вузах я уверен что пользуются, ну да вузовские учебники у нас мало кого интересуют... а более доходной отрасли книгопечатания чем школьные учебники в принципе нет... 
"мы" в данном отрывке это украинцы; "их" -- "академики" этих самых всевозможных новых академий...   

> Да, а какие отличия академики собирались узаконить? Интересно просто.

 Ну так пока у русского языка никакого статуса нет, и академия не нужна, толку от нее. Я гипотетически рассуждаю.

----------


## Indra

> Sorry for the extremely late response.  But this is one of the many examples of (what I later discovered were referred to as) 'calques' in Russian, where they translate the word from Latin to Russian. 
> уничтожение is a great example of that.  Let's look at the Latin equivalent.

 Grammatical terms are mostly the calques from Latin as well. It may be difficult to see that the word подлежащее has the same structure as subject or that предлог is equal to preposition, because these grammar terms have been loaned/calqued too long ago.

----------


## Basil77

> Unfortunately, the only thing Russian girls would say to me is мат, which I don't understand and probably never will.  
> Damn.

 If u don't understand мат, then u don't understand russian at all ))))  ::  
Being serious, most of russian men don't speak мат in girls presence, exept complete marginals, and if i hear мат from a girl... she is not a girl for me any more(i mean in public... for example in  bed it's very sexual)  ::

----------


## Alware

> in bed it's very sexual)

 гыыы

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Никто же в России не станет менять нормы литературного русского языка, чтобы они соответствовали диалетизмам и прочим региональным заморочкам, даже если "так говорят" в какой-нибудь деревне Пупкино?   Таллин*н*, Алма-Ат*ы*, К*ы*ргизстан, Беларусь вместо Белоруссии. 
> Ну а попытка внедрить и у нас "в Украине", как патриотично теперь говорят на Украине.  
> Поляки и чехи пишут Tallin и не подделываются под эстонцев.
> А по-болгарски и по-сербски вообще пишется *Талин*.
> Да по-белорусски тоже Талін. 
> Украинцы пишут и Таллін и Таллінн. Не пойму как теперь у них?

 По русски вообще Ревель ))) И Гельсингфорс    ::

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Lt. Columbo  its not that bad really, not after the first year or so. also, i think with any language you need to live in the target country to really advance yourself. just keep reading, listening, watching and whatever. im back in the UK now but i can still watch russian tv, read золотой теленок and use my lexica book. when you reach a certain level the noticeable progress becomes less, but it doesn't mean its not there. не падай духом!   что ето золотой теленок? Есть английский перевод?

 Не знаю есть ли перевод, но имхо это надо читать в оригинале... Это классика русской сатиры, написано в 20х годах прошлого века. Я в детстве зачитывался.

----------


## *Krysten*

::  I couldnt understand a thing, half this thread is not understandable (to me ofcourse) because its in russian   ::   will I EVER learn!!!!!!. do u HAVE to go to russia to learn russian   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> I couldnt understand a thing, half this thread is not understandable (to me ofcourse) because its in russian    will I EVER learn!!!!!!. do u HAVE to go to russia to learn russian

 No, but the progress will be faster if you go.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

+1

----------


## Орчун

> I couldnt understand a thing, half this thread is not understandable (to me ofcourse) because its in russian    will I EVER learn!!!!!!. do u HAVE to go to russia to learn russian

 To improve Russian,a visit to Russia would be highly helping.  ::

----------


## basurero

[quote=Орчун] 

> I couldnt understand a thing, half this thread is not understandable (to me ofcourse) because its in russian    will I EVER learn!!!!!!. do u HAVE to go to russia to learn russian

 To improve Russian,a visit to Russia would be very helpful.  :: [/quote:z2pvns0n]

----------


## Mockingbirdflyaway

> What really irks me is that it takes such a great effort to learn Russian vocabulary. If you are reading and you come across a word you don't know you must do the following: 
> 1. Look up the word to get the meaning (using lingvo)
> 2. Find out where the stress goes (often requires a different dictionary eg gramota.ru). See if the stress pattern is irregular.
> 3. See how it conjugates/declines and if it is irregular.
> 4. If it is a verb, learn the perfective forms and when they are used.
> 5. Remember all of this information. 
> In Spanish you look up a verb and instantly know how to pronounce it, conjugate it and everything.  
> Argh, I guess you could argue that it's not as hard as say Japanese, where you'd have to say learn a whole new character....

 Great thing about Russian: *Russian has a phonetic alphabet!* 
I've been studying Mandarin Chinese for about three years. The memorization process is something like this: 
1) Write down/ Remember both simplified and Traditional version of character
2) Find the meaning
3) Find the pinyin (Romanized transliteration)
4) Figure out how to say the darn word properly. (Chinese has a tonal system.... one word/syllable can mean four to nine different things, depending on the dialect you're speaking and what "tone" it is. In short, with mandarin, you could end up accidentally calling someone's mother a horse   ::  ) 
Chinese grammar is also rather maddening. Though I think it may be just my instructor, rather than the language itself. 
To further that, Japanese is actually easier than Mandarin, because it also has a phonetic alphabet (Two, actually - one for native words, called hiragana and one for foreign words, called Katakana). So they cheat and write hiragana next to the chinese/kanji characters, so you can easily figure out how to say them anyways.

----------


## vox05

> Originally Posted by sperk  что ето золотой теленок? Есть английский перевод?   Не знаю есть ли перевод, но имхо это надо читать в оригинале... Это классика русской сатиры, написано в 20х годах прошлого века. Я в детстве зачитывался.

 link from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Little_Golden_Calf  - free online translation in progress: http://www.idlewords.com/telenok/

----------


## EmDii

> По русски вообще Ревель ))) И Гельсингфорс

 
I'm not really sure what's going on here, but I've been taught that the Finnish столница is Хельсинки, not Гельсингфорс... Well, I don't know how you guys usually say it over there. Хельсинки derives from the Finnish name "Helsinki", while Гельсингфорс most propably from Swedish: "Helsingfors". (We are a bilingual people, at least to some extent.)

----------


## Оля

We say "Х*е*льсинки", not "Гельсингф*о*рс". But "Гельсингф*о*рс" is old name, probably in XIX century Russians said so.

----------


## EmDii

> We say "Х*е*льсинки", not "Гельсингф*о*рс". But "Гельсингф*о*рс" is old name, probably in XIX century Russians said so.

 Ok. Swedish had a much more important status in Finland back then.

----------


## Chuvak

> I couldnt understand a thing, half this thread is not understandable (to me ofcourse) because its in russian    will I EVER learn!!!!!!. do u HAVE to go to russia to learn russian

 a year ago I couldnt read English books without a dict., but now I can (and I have never been in any "English" country)  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by *Krysten*   I couldnt understand a thing, half this thread is not understandable (to me ofcourse) because its in russian    will I EVER learn!!!!!!. do u HAVE to go to russia to learn russian      a year ago I couldnt read English books without a dict., but now I can (and I have never been in any "English" country)

 The thing it is very easy to access English materials, like books and movies and music in Russia than it is to find Russian stuff in an Anglophone country. 
I am impressed though Chuvak that you speak English that well and have never been to an English speaking country!

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Chuvak        Originally Posted by *Krysten*   I couldnt understand a thing, half this thread is not understandable (to me ofcourse) because its in russian    will I EVER learn!!!!!!. do u HAVE to go to russia to learn russian      a year ago I couldnt read English books without a dict., but now I can (and I have never been in any "English" country)    The thing it is very easy to access English materials, like books and movies and music in Russia than it is to find Russian stuff in an Anglophone country. 
> I am impressed though Chuvak that you speak English that well and have never been to an English speaking country!

 I know that my English isn't brilliant but people understand me. It's the main thing ) 
*Krysten*
The words 'everything and right now' are about some telephone subscribers (it's an advertising slogan of one mobile operator) but not about people who learn foreign languages (especially Russian)).   

> half this thread is not understandable (to me ofcourse) because its in russian

 not because it's in Russian)) because you're not advanced learner (am I right?) or because we use words which can be understood only by native speakers and bla-bla-bla
There is time for everything. 
So stop crying and try to remember *what you've already done* to learn Russian
which words/phrases you really want to learn in Russia (common phrases etc. the words you can use in your diary or shopping lists)
and
try to read simple texts (there are lots of people in here who will probably help you with this) not this topic ))
I don't know what is your level because you don't write in Russian anything (I found no posts)
so try to speak in Russian or write if you have nobody to speak with. Forget about mistakes. Just try. I've just noticed you've told it before:  

> Не бойся говорить по-русски, даже если ты пока знаешь совсем немного.

 I completely agree with Indra.
But I think you have already known what to do and it's unnecessary to continue   ::   
If I'm not mistaken I've seen some topics about music. Therefore I don't think it's a big problem to find useful links here.

----------

